# Looking for a breeder in Florida/Georgia



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, 

We are looking for a breeder in the south. 
We just want a good pet that we will socialize well, so we can take the dog everywhere we go. Parks, beach, Florida springs etc...

• We want a puppy 
• Love the black and red or black and tan colors.
• Male 

If anyone has a good experience with a breeder in the south please let me know, or PM. If you have a bad experience I guess please PM and let us know who to watch out for. 

Thank you all! Great forums and info so far!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I posted on your other thread-did you see it?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I posted on your other thread-did you see it?


I did, and based on their website I don't think that they are breeding at this time but I will try to get in contact with them for information.

Thank you so much,


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Neko said:


> I did, and based on their website I don't think that they are breeding at this time but I will try to get in contact with them for information.
> 
> Thank you so much,


As I said, they have a current litter (about two weeks old) and may have one or two available, but it's not listed on their website.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is that other thread so people can check out more info:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lorida-please-take-look-link.html#post2655480


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Any feedback on experience with El Divo German Shepherds (former hunts) would be great, please PM =) 

These shepherds are pretty much the look of my dream dog and close to the look of our previous dog (besides the slope on the back).

Thank you everyone,


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I recommend Von Lotta in Atlanta, Ga. They have a working line and a show line litter coming up.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I recommend Von Lotta in Atlanta, Ga. They have a working line and a show line litter coming up.


Oh wow they are beautiful dogs as well! Thank you so much for the kennel name. I will read up on their info. 

The more me and my husband look at the red and blacks the more we are falling in love with it. just so majestic!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it will be a pup from El Divo in Florida (if I can afford it) or from a hobby breeder who used to show: Vom Hundhaus German Shepherds located in Brooksville, Florida (our local veterinarian has one of their dogs). I think we will have to settle on something or we will never get a dog =)


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If you don't mind American, my girl Vixie's breeder has one puppy left (I believe) from her litter. They'll be 8 months tomorrow. Black/tan rather than black red. I think it's a coatie.

TOP QUALITY AKC German Shepherds suitable for Show, Performance and Companions


----------



## SpikeZombie (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a good breeder in Miami I got mine from. I will messge you when Mormon itouch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Weird experience so far and I guess a bit sad =/ 

We were planning to visit a Kennel tomorrow to see how the dogs are treated etc... The breeder emailed us asking us if we are still driving up because she has another family interested in a male puppy. So we nicely explained that we would love to come up to meet "the breeder" and see the kennel/dogs, but we are not ready to commit this week because we have one more place we would like to check, and if we miss-out on this puppy and are very pleased with the dogs, we would put our deposit on the next planned breeding.

We were pretty much told not to bother to drive up unless we are ready? I don't think that any responsible person impulse buys a puppy on the spot? I might be wrong, this is our first time buying from a breeder. 

I did not think that 10 mins of someones time was so much to ask... For something that I will have for 12+ years. 

I am a graphic designer, and I don't always get the client, but i never shut anyone out before talking to them and giving any advice I can even if they can't afford me for the job. This is why I am leaning towards a hobby breeder, it seams allot less of a "business".


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your right, since they 'blew' you off, I would "write" them off.

Any breeder should be more than happy to have people come meet their dogs, see their kennels. Of course when it's convenient for the breeder, they do have lives, but telling you if you aren't going to buy NOW don't bother, well don't bother I'd write them off..

Did you ever contact Betty? Litter RIver Canine? She is in Florida, and may be able to suggest breeders if she has nothing available.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> your right, since they 'blew' you off, I would "write" them off.
> 
> Any breeder should be more than happy to have people come meet their dogs, see their kennels. Of course when it's convenient for the breeder, they do have lives, but telling you if you aren't going to buy NOW don't bother, well don't bother I'd write them off..
> 
> Did you ever contact Betty? Litter RIver Canine? She is in Florida, and may be able to suggest breeders if she has nothing available.


Thank you so much for your reply, makes me feel better. I don't know if some people go just to see the puppy, but I care about the parents. I want to see what kind of a beast my little fluff will grow into =) 

I did talk to Betty, she is AMAZING, caring, helpful, and just awesome. She used a quote that was interesting. "I am a sucker for a sable". Well I am a total sucker for a black and red, just a dream dog in my mind, something I always wanted. I saw my first black and red 5 years ago and I had no idea what it was. I stopped the car and had to meet the owner and ask them what was attached to the leash. It's been 5 years and I still can't stop talking about that day. It is the same as my friend wanting a black pug over tan. I know there is so much more that goes into these dogs like intelligence, temperament and much more. There are so many posts on this forum about if it's wrong to want a certain color, but it's my first choice for now =)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think anyone looking for a specific color can find the whole package if they take their time and do their homework

Color isn't tops on my list, but I do have my preferences and I don't think it's wrong to want a certain a color as long as color isn't the only reason you select a specific dog/pairing


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree Diane, when I find the entire package in a dark sable it 's like heaven....... Take your time and there is no reason you can't find the perfect dog with the markings that make your heart sing.

I did spend a little time on the phone with the OP and hats off to them, they are doing their homework! Some lucky puppy is going to win the lottery when he goes home with them.....

You guys are more then welcome to come up and visit, you just have to agree to play with puppies. If you do I will show you some of the things I look for in pups and a few things you can do that will give you an indication of temperament.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

How about Jagenstadt in Florida? I'm not sure if he has puppies or not but he has the black/red the OP desires.


----------



## JayT (Dec 27, 2012)

El Divo and Von Lotta are both good kennels - I know both owners and dogs from them - I would also highly recommend ohertannen.com I have two dogs from Nadia and they are super in both looks and temperament. After getting a BH on one last year, I am working on a BH and then IPO titles on the other one. She has so much drive to go with her good looks, I am having a blast training her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Betty if I were in Florida, I'd be knocking on your door))


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello,

If you are looking for Black and Red another West German Showline breeder/importer in Georgia is von den Oher Tannen.

Kennel owners are from Germany and are actively showing/titling their dogs.

They and Von Lotta are two WGSL breeders in GA that have a good reputation.

Here's a link: German Shepherds "von den Oher Tannen" - German Shepherd puppies for sale - German Shepherd Dog breeder - Imported German Shepherd Puppies for sale - Imported adult German Shepherds and puppies available


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

p.s. looks like von der oher tannen has a litter due in January too!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> p.s. looks like von der oher tannen has a litter due in January too!


Thank you so much for all the info! 

We are visiting a hobby breeder tomorrow, they don't show anymore, but do allot with their dogs including training classes for the community. "Welcome to Vom Hundhaus German Shepherd Dogs located in Brooksville Florida where we breed for Quality NOT Quantity. We have german shepherd import bred puppies, young and adult trained germn shepherds for sale."

I will check the other Florida breeder recommended as well as the two Atlanta breeders. 

Von lotta sounds great in Atlanta, but as much as I want to invest in the best family member I can possibly get, I don't think that 2,500-3,500 is in our price range for a puppy. I rather put the extra money we have into proper care, toys, food etc for the dog. 

Betty, we might have to take you up on that =) playing with the dogs wont be a problem at all!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> p.s. looks like von der oher tannen has a litter due in January too!


Well Nadia is great! I hope our little boy is born this January  soooo excited!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup: 

I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be watching for updates!


I am a graphic designer and photographer, there will be a flood of pictures in the near future =) My husband is so happy that he will no longer be the main subject on my Facebook.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Expected and planned litters at Oher Tannen | Facebook

Let me know what you think of these dogs =) ? 

I was worried about Jennas back, but I watched her video on youtube and she was standing walking and running totally normal, so I guess that's just how they stack her. 

Thank you!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I like Oher Tannen. I believe another member bought from them?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

just remember a well bred "pet" costs as much to breed... vet bills, health tests, etc... research into lines and temperament.

get a healthy pup from a reputable breeder. No guarantees, but better chances of a healthy dog.

Good luck.

Sent you a PM


----------

